# Preisbrecher: Atmungsaktive Wathose + Watschuhe



## efish (19. März 2005)

+++  www.efishing.de  +++  Sonderangebote  +++  Bekleidung  +++ 

  Hey Folks,
wir haben wieder ein neues Wathosen + Watschuh-Angebot!

*Ron Thompson - ATMUNGSAKTIVE WATHOSE AQUASAFE
Unser Preis**: 139,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*
*>Zum Sonderangebot
* 
*Ron Thompson - WATSCHUH AQUASAFE
* *Unser Preis**: 69,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.) 
>Zum Sonderangebot
* 
*Ron Thompson - ATMUNGSAKTIVE WATHOSE + WATSCHUH AQUASAFE
Unser Preis**: 189,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*
*>Zum Sonderangebot
* 
*Ron Thompson - ATMUNGSAKTIVE WATHOSE AQUASAFE*
Atmungsaktive Wathosen sind der absolute Trend. Wir freuen uns sehr, Ihnen dieses Qualitätsprodukt von Ron Thompson zu unserem Sonderangebotspreis von 139,00 Euro anbieten zu können. 

Ausstattung: 3-lagiger Materialaufbau, 100% wasserdicht bis 5000 mm Wassersäule, atmunggsaktiv 4000 gr. in 24 Std., neoprenverstärkt im Schritt, Strechwatgürtel , am Rücken gepolstert, Neoprengepolsterte Träger, Fußsohlen mit Antirutschbeschichtung, Füßling mit ergonomischer Form, Innen- und Außentasche, separate Gravelguards 

Material: 90% Polyester, 10% Nylon
Farbe: hellgrau / dunkelgrau

*Ron Thompson - WATSCHUH AQUASAFE
* Wir sind der Meinung, einen Watschuh mit einer derart guten Qualität und Funktion, dürfte in dieser Preisklasse schwer zu finden sein.

Ausstattung: Filzsohle, Schnurösen, Rundum – Verstärkung, Gepolsterter Schaft, Drainlöcher, Sehr leicht, Angenehmes Fußbett

** = Alle Sonderangebote solange der Vorrat reicht
  * = Unverbindlicher Preis des Herstellers
*
>Alle Sonderangebote bei efishing.de*


----------

